# Goodbye Anne and Mary - we miss you!



## janejetson223 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am sad to report we have lost our girls Anne and Mary (sisters). Annie died at the beginning of October - and Mary just last week. They were both about a year and a half old. These two girls had the best personalities! They were into everything when let out, but would come running when you called them! I wish rats lived longer!


----------



## HeatherElle (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. The short life span is so unfair.


----------



## emillyratties (May 3, 2011)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Deegee (Nov 17, 2012)

To quote from a film, "The light that burns twice as bright burns half as long". In their short lifespan, rats pack in and give out so much. It's terrible when they pass away, all you can do is take comfort knowing that you gave them the best life possible, and hang on to the memories you have of them.

I'm sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss. May the memories of your time together bring you comfort & smiles.


----------



## RedRosyify (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss! Remember you gave them one wonderful life, and that you have a lot of happy memories to cherish! <3


----------



## MandiMo (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss... I too wish they lived longer... They are both at peace together now... RIP Anne & Mary x


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm so sorry.....I also wish their life span was longer. RIP Anne and Mary


----------



## sarashine (Oct 12, 2012)

Even for a rat that's too short. Man, I am very sorry.


----------

